# Toughen up?



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a one year old lab that is pretty good with obedience. Sometimes breaks on the shot instead of the command to fetch. I shot some ducks over water last weekend and she retrieved them without too much work at all. I have been field hunting a little this week and she will not bring the ducks I am shooting. In the yard I can tie wings of mallards and throw them on a dummy and she is 100 percent yet in the field not. Just need more time? What should i do to accelerate the learning? Even given more than just praise when she is bringing the duck wings but to no avail.
She also picks up the water ducks very gingerly but always brings them back. Is her mouth too soft? Is that even possible? Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Has your dog been Force Fetched? There are many great programs such as SmartFetch DVD or book that will walk you through the process or Fowldawgs 1 is good for the money..


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Patience. Patience. Last Tuesday we were out in the corn and she retrieved 20 ducks perfectly. I think the trainer I was using was such a hard plastic she just couldnt do it. Anyway all is well for the moment and she is having a great time to. Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------

